# HEAPS of photos of lambs, kids, goats, damaras and more



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I havent posted for a while, so here is HEAPS and HEAPS of pics to make up for that lol

Firstly, the bottle babies. We currently have 6 lambs and 2 kids on the bottle. I am sure that more lambs will arrive - lamb season goes from May till November (I get all the orphans from the neighbours). I will also likely get 2 more boer kids in the next week or so, and I'm looking to get between 4 and 10 angoraxboer kids on the bottle in the next week or so. Its definitely a chore to feed this many - I dont like using lamb bars I like bottles, I know exactly how much each animal gets, so there are a HEAP of bottles and lots of teats and LOTS of formula! 9L of milk per day so far ... thats 2 gallons and 3 pints. *Gasp* and that will increase!










Lambs - back row L to R Erika, Wilma, Batlamb, front row L to R Rambo, Emilia, Betty









Erika and Batlamb in front, Emilia in back









Erika and Wilma









The bottle kids - Dewey (R) and Louie (L). Hewey died. Need to get a new Hewey and a Phooey









Handsome little man - my newest nephew Carter









Now a bunch of Damara pictures:

Introducing the lambs:

Russian Roulette aka Russ
Ram lamb born 30/05/09
Mother is Red Roulette









As yet unnamed. Name suggestions?
Ewe lamb born 05/06/09
Mother is Casino Queen









Elvis
Ram lamb born 06/06/09
Mother is Madame Vegas









Gambler's Chance "Chancey". Love this girl, she's stunning. She's a bit over 1yr and I cant wait till she has lambs for me. I'll join her in Nov/Dec.









Madame Vegas "Vega"









Russ when he was younger









Milk time









Elvis the poser


















Russ and his girlfriend


















Love her necklace









This is a fat little kid, look at the milk neck and the fat tail on him! Mum is doing a terrific job









Turned them out into a pasture today, they'd been locked in the shed for about a month to tame down and have babies



























Minty my hermaphrodite























































Its been raining the last 5 days here. Wish it would stop. Wet everywhere, and freezing cold. Goats arent impressed.










Gizmo says dont be silly mum I'm not coming out of the nice warm dry shed









Red says if I stand on something my feet wont get wet









Russ says this isnt fun









Leila says take me home mum! (She's here on holiday to be bred)









Jackie says me too!









Charlie says I'm happy as long as I have my girlfriend Spot!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! Lots of pics! AMAZINGLY ADORABLE bottle babies and lambs! I LOVE Dewey and Louie!!  :drool:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

love all the pictures, still trying to figure out how you know whos who in the picture of all the lambs, they all look alike to me :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pictures - those lambs are so adorable!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love all of them.....very cute and adorable babies... including nephew Carter(human baby) :greengrin:  
Really nice animals ......  :thumbup: ......the rain is so annoying.... if it lasts as long.. as it has there.........Gizmo says it all LOL :wink: 
thanks for sharing...... :thumbup:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love your babies.

The lambs are so CUTE. I did not know they had such color. And tails...they are so long. My dogs have tails like that. LOL

I just love everything about your farm. I want to come on holiday...we can skip the breeding though. LOL :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

Congrats and thank you SO much for sharing!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the variety of pics. You can't go wrong with kid pics, and the adults have some funny expressions. Gotta love the necklace pic! :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics Keren! I do think this is the first time I've seen a damaras sheep! The look alot like goats.....and the rain is a good thing! Now maybe there will be enough to make something grow :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance... Minty, Is that a he/she, or a goat/sheep?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Dreamchaser ... Minty is a Damara sheep. I think of her as a girl, but she's also a boy lol

liz ... lets hope so

nhsmallfarmer ... I can tell all the lambs apart by their faces ... lol it drives everyone else nuts even mum who feeds them regularly, because she cant tell who is who. I had to put different coloured collars on them for mum

Name suggestions for the black and white ewe lamb, anyone?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Jewel? Lacey? (going by the "necklace")


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hoping for something casino/gambling themed, to fit in with the others ... her mum is Casino Queen if that helps ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Casino Queen

Casino princess

casino royal 

Queens Ace

Queens Royal flush

Queens Aces high


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, this was the other one and I like...

Casino's Diva
Casino's Showgirl HEHE


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are all adorable!!!  I love the black/white with the necklace...she is very pretty!! :greengrin: I can't think of any names right now... :shrug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I ended up calling her 'Lady Luck' ... dunno why, I just looked at her one day and it popped into my head lol


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I like it! :thumb: :leap: :clap:


----------

